# Entourer un mot sur Pages 09



## mathieu64 (1 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à entourer des mots d'un texte sur Pages. Quand j'insere une figure, où je ne met aucun remplissage, juste les contours, les mots se placent toujours autour de ma figure. J'ai beau placer la figure en arrière plan ou modifier les ajustements, rien ne fonctionne.

Merci de votre aide. C'est assez gênant de ne pas pouvoir le faire.

Mathieu


----------



## mathieu64 (2 Mars 2012)

Je vais essayer d'être plus explicite.

J'ai tapé un texte. Dans ce texte, j'aimerais simplement entourer quelques mots. Mais quand je rajoute une élipse avec "figure", le texte s'écarte pour laisser place à la figure. Moi je veux que le texte ne bouge pas, que le cercle (ou l'elipse) se superpose à un mot (sans le cacher).

J'espère être plus clair.


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Mars 2012)

Après avoir tapé du texte:
Cliquer sur "insertion > figure"...Et choisir une figure
Sélectionner la figure utilisée.
ouvrir l'inspecteur.
Cliquer sur la 3ème icône en partant de la gauche.
Cocher "en arrière plan".
Positionner la figure au dessus du texte à entourer.
Redimensionner la figure et redéfinir la couleur si besoin.


----------



## mathieu64 (3 Mars 2012)

Merci mais je pensais avoir précisé que j'étais sur IPad, du moins nous sommes sur le forum iPad. Et pages ne fonctionne pas tout à fait de la même manière. On peut faire moins de choses j'ai l'impression. Je ne peux donc pas mettre en uvre vos propositions mais je viens de trouver une solution : il faut créer une zone de texte où l'on y insère donc notre texte (cela considère sûrement cette zone comme une figure) et on rajoute par dessus une figure sans remplissage (un cercle pour moi).

Ainsi, quand deux figures se superposent, il n'y a pas de problème. Les mots dans ma zone de texte ne s'écartent plus. C'est dommage quand même. C'est un peu du bricolage pour arriver à ses fins sur iPad mais c'est toujours ça.

Merci pour votre aide.

Mathieu


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Mars 2012)

Oups ! je me suis laissé emporter par mon élan :rose:...Il est vrai qu'il s'agit de "Pages" sur iPAd !...Je l'utilise peu.
D'ailleurs, je serais bien curieux de voir ce que donne un document ainsi créé sur Mac puis transféré sur iPad: Voir si les manips dentourage restent lisibles sur l'iPad 
Je vais essayer çà, par curiosité.


----------

